# Help With Manual Slideout!



## Looneytoon (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi, we just purchased a 2007 23RS. We didn't have the person show us how to do the pullout...pretty foolish! We did get it out, but are concerned that we don't have the rails set correctly. Do we need to level the tracks? Should the wheels actually 'sit' on the track? We can't find any directions anywhere! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Look closely and you will see a "R" or "L" stamped into the rails.. The trailer should be leveled before pulling bed out. Once level, check the rails for level. Adjust rails accordingly. Yes, the wheels sit in the track.









Oh, and WELCOME to Outbackers.com!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On our 21RS the right hand rail was stamped with an "R" and the left hand was unmarked. Right hand was as you are facing the trailer when extending our retracing the slide.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

O.T question here, but deals with a manual rear slide, anyone have any pictures or know how to go about pulling part of the rear wall and underside apart ?? were having an issue where the right hand wheel "folds up" as the slide is pulled out to the point that once extended the wheel doesn't touch the track, but the wheel housing does..


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Snow said:


> O.T question here, but deals with a manual rear slide, anyone have any pictures or know how to go about pulling part of the rear wall and underside apart ?? were having an issue where the right hand wheel "folds up" as the slide is pulled out to the point that once extended the wheel doesn't touch the track, but the wheel housing does..


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

If you can't find the L or R marking don't kill yourself looking. Neither of rails that came with my trailer were marked. Both were set the same and the level didn't change if I moved them from one side to the other. I figured if I ever had to adjust one I'd just put a piece of tape on one to designate it as the left or right side. Sounds like you may need to replace the wheel housing on that ones side.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

From others that I have talked to, only the right side is marked. The "R" may be quite faint and should be on the upper fitting.

Stamp location


----------

